
Things Crash with No One at the Controls - smacktoward
https://hmmdaily.com/2019/03/14/things-crash-with-no-one-at-the-controls/
======
chrisbennet
I know that upon entering office, the president has to appoint 1200
individuals - heads of various departments. The president hasn’t filled these
position and the ones he has have been incompetent or against its mission.

The Fifth Risk by Michael Lewis document this.

 _”Take Trump 's choice to head National Oceanic and Atmospheric
Administration, the Commerce Department agency that, among other
responsibilities, oversees the National Weather Service. For that critical
position, Trump has chosen Barry Myers, who is CEO of the private forecasting
service AccuWeather. As Lewis points out, AccuWeather repackages the weather
service's own data and sells it to private concerns for a profit. Myers at one
time argued that "the government should get out of the forecasting business."
In other words, you want to know if it's going to rain tomorrow? Or which way
that hurricane is tracking? Well, buy our app, or subscribe to our forecasts.
Myers has yet to be confirmed.”_

------
justanaccount1
This is completely empty rhetoric and not based in
reality:[https://www.detroitnews.com/story/opinion/editorials/2019/02...](https://www.detroitnews.com/story/opinion/editorials/2019/02/07/editorial-
end-foot-dragging-trumps-nominees/2791925002/).

------
crushcrashcrush
This is disturbing. Is it accurate?

~~~
nisa
It's more or less a writeup and summary of the reporting on the Trump
administration. I recall reading about most of these issues in reputable press
outlets.

